# Sandhills Research Field Day



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

http://www.cvent.com/events/2017-sandhills-research-station-turfgrass-regional-conference-and-field-day/event-summary-b709e63af42442a69edbf8129babe7ed.aspx

Anyone going? Wonder if they're worthwhile. But hey, it's grass, it's bound to be fun.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I attended one of these at the University of Arkansas last year, and I will definitely be returning. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Would be pretty cool if 5-6 people showed up with TLF shirts 

I don't have one 

Edit : let's make it happen - TLF reunion. I think there's a few NC members here. Any takers?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Would be pretty cool if 5-6 people showed up with TLF shirts
> 
> I don't have one
> 
> Edit : let's make it happen - TLF reunion. I think there's a few NC members here. Any takers?


wardconnor has some extra shirts available in size XL.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would LOVE to go but I'm pretty sure I will have to work


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hmmm tempting.. I'll have to see if I can make it


----------

